# A Fly in My Soup



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 20, 2008)

Diner: 'Waiter, there's a fly in my soup!'

Waiter: "That's entirely possible, sir. Our cook used to be a tailor."


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Into The Light (Dec 20, 2008)

that one took me a second... :lol:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 20, 2008)

Into The Light said:


> that one took me a second... :lol:



:fool:  Me too!  :lol:


I am not a morning person :dance:


----------



## Lana (Dec 20, 2008)

Ha!!  A knee slapper!


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## white page (Dec 20, 2008)

> that one took me a second...



ditto  !!!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 20, 2008)

...well, me too but, I wasn't going to admit to it WP!


----------



## gooblax (Dec 20, 2008)

Took me much longer than just "a second"...  More like a minute!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 20, 2008)

gooblax said:


> Took me much longer than just "a second"...  More like a minute!



I read it 4 times I think. :fool:  Don't feel bad Gooblax. :lol:


----------

